# Having Respect on a WMA



## BigTrucks4Life (Sep 17, 2013)

After hunting the coast this past opener near rhetts I was encouraged  to write a post for principles for new hunters on a wma. This is my fourth or fifth year duck hunting and thankfully I have had some great influence and training on what it means to share and hunt the land. The pros out weigh the cons of my experience but I just wanted to list a few negative experiences from the past couple years. There seems to be a rise in incidents with a lot of new hunters flocking to the sport which is great to see the interest but negative if they continue to misunderstand the sport. 
 On saturday we were at the boat ramp at 2:30 and two guys come to us and ask us where champney is? They said they have never been here. This is their first time hunting and they do not have a boat. I am thinking to myself how dangerous this is and how it is hard enough to find a spot on the coast much less if you have never been here. The coast is a great place to hunt but also a great place to have a tragedy if you do not properly scout as well as observe the forecast/ tide ect. It is no joke.
 Next we were riding in the boat, I was hunting with killer and a few others off the forum and we were way ahead of schedule and just looking for our spot. Killer is running about four spot lights so you cannot miss him. Then out of no where this boat pulls up next to us about 25 ft away so close that we can read their numbers with no lights and are trying to go past us, the river is at least a half mile wide. There is no need to be that close. Simply beating someone for a spot it is not worth the risk of a boat accident. Killer just cranked up the motor and went away leaving them behind and the people in our boat shaking heads with frustration. 
 My other hunting partner and I actually had an experience where a group of hunters posted up so close to us on a wma that they thought my friends dog was a wounded duck swimming and contemplating shooting it. We could hear their conversation and the man "O No dont shoot that his dog not a duck!" Thankfully this did not happen but should we as hunters continue to let wma be used for people who can do harm? Is their a solution for this and what are your thoughts for principles of respect for a wma/ safety? This is not a post to talk about your experiences such as I have but more of a response for educated hunters who want to preserve this sport by teaching the education and respect we as hunters should have. 

Thanks obadiah for teaching  this sport to me as a hunter who was lost as can be. As well as killer elite who continually reminds me of what duck hunting truely is.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 17, 2013)

Just wait... You haven't seen the worst yet....


----------



## j_seph (Sep 17, 2013)

BigTrucks4Life said:


> Then out of no where this boat pulls up next to us about 25 ft away so close that we can read their numbers with no lights and are trying to go past us, the river is at least a half mile wide. There is no need to be that close. *Simply beating someone for a spot* it is not worth the risk of a boat accident. *Killer just cranked up the motor and went away leaving them behind and the people in our boat shaking heads with frustration. *


Not to be rude but why didn't Killer just slow down and let the boat go on by?
There was a post or two last year on here from newbies to waterfowl hunting. They were asking questions and basically getting no answers or smart answers. Some of these folks you mention could have been some of the same ones looking for advice last year and never could get any


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 17, 2013)

respect is taught at home, not in the duck blind.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Sep 17, 2013)

sure hope you aren't going to "attempt" to educate..and/teach the Avg hunting public(lost cause)
and not all will share your opinion of what is "Common"anymore as in "common courtesy"...

not trying to disagree with your post but I have seen fist fights and black eyes and knives and shootings and flat tires..and alcohol(at 5am)...you name it..i have seen it ALL on public WMA..

live/let live and let the law enforce the laws(get a game warden on speed dial)..

then move on and get a private duck lease on a pothole somewhere and enjoy your sport..

The Avg..hunter now has very little experience and NO courtesy and NO idea what his target and weapon are for..
but..

He paid his $$ money same as you and has the right to BLAST away(and usually does)


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Sep 17, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> respect is taught at home, not in the duck blind.



agree..alot of these hunters couldn't light a coleman stove..
if it don't plug in somewhere(they are lost)


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Im just thankfull the wma's that I hunt aren't like that.  We rarely see other duck hunters.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 17, 2013)

*The reason I did not slow down was I was afraid they were*



j_seph said:


> Not to be rude but why didn't Killer just slow down and let the boat go on by?
> There was a post or two last year on here from newbies to waterfowl hunting. They were asking questions and basically getting no answers or smart answers. Some of these folks you mention could have been some of the same ones looking for advice last year and never could get any



Going to hit us. They were very very close and kept geting closer. I thought they were going to cut in front of us. You had to be there but they were not 20 feet away from our boat. No spot light and I did not see nav lights. So I felt better geting a ways from them. We did not go more than a hundred yards and then we turned into our cut. But they were way to close in the dark. I think they were showing off. But I will be honest I did know their intentions and I thought they were acting foolishly by being in that close , in the dark and running no lights. As far as helping new guys I do it all the time. I have built at least 30 blind frames on new folks boats and I have never charged a dime. I take young guys hunting all the time and I try to teach the young guys about the sport. I can talk and try to teach but most dont listen and dont care what the old folks have to say about the sport. I will help anyone all they have to do is ask. Most of the ones that post that stuff are new to the sport. But just because you are new does not give you a pass on basic respect and  being safe in the sport. Good Luck and I hope everyone is well and has good hunting.


----------



## JamHunts (Sep 17, 2013)

The title of this thread made me laugh. Impossible in duck hunting. Too many idiots. Idiots that might could be "reached" or taught something if seasoned hunters were allowed to speak up around here.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 17, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Going to hit us. They were very very close and kept geting closer. I thought they were going to cut in front of us. You had to be there but they were not 20 feet away from our boat. No spot light and I did not see nav lights. So I felt better geting a ways from them. We did not go more than a hundred yards and then we turned into our cut. But they were way to close in the dark. I think they were showing off. But I will be honest I did know their intentions and I thought they were acting foolishly by being in that close , in the dark and running no lights. As far as helping new guys I do it all the time. I have built at least 30 blind frames on new folks boats and I have never charged a dime. I take young guys hunting all the time and I try to teach the young guys about the sport. I can talk and try to teach but most dont listen and dont care what the old folks have to say about the sport. I will help anyone all they have to do is ask. Most of the ones that post that stuff are new to the sport. But just because you are new does not give you a pass on basic respect and  being safe in the sport. Good Luck and I hope everyone is well and has good hunting.


Well I see the problem now, y'all had all them spot lights and they had none. They were just trying to use your light to see where they were going


----------



## BigTrucks4Life (Sep 17, 2013)

that I was actually something we joked about lol


----------



## fowl player (Sep 17, 2013)

i was not gonna pass you just wanted you to see my new gator trax and drake clothes


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 17, 2013)

He thought his 15 with 2 people and his small jon boat would pass my tracker with a 40. I had 4 people 10 hp per person and he had a 15 with 7.5 horse per person. When you see my boat its a tracker but it does not have any gun boxes and or floors. Its a big light boat and it runs fast.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 17, 2013)

*this*

[QUOTE Too many idiots. Idiots that might could be "reached" or taught something if seasoned hunters were allowed to speak up around here. ][/QUOTE]

Ditto That!


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 18, 2013)

cootcartel said:


> just wait... You haven't seen the worst yet....



lolz


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Sep 18, 2013)

WMAs are like indian reservations; too many people packed into a small area all competing for the same thing.  It's sad to me that the good old days of hunting are over (knock and ask) for the most part.  Fact is, when so many hunters are compressed into relatively cramped quarters, there's bound to be some "miscommunication".  All we can do is our best, and try to set a good example.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 19, 2013)

The first thing that has happened is that folks watch TV and think I can do this. I will be cool with my Macks T shirt and my Drake Jacket and I am cool. Most of you guys  are not old enough to remember the good old days. A man told me many years ago that anything that makes our sport look cool hurts our sport. I think that the older  hunters are talking but I think that the younger cocky crowd is not listening. When you have people who equate shooting ducks at a shooting preserve to duck hunting and do not see the diference. Well what can I say. I grew up in duck meca. I was born over 60 years ago in the MISSISSIPPI DELTA. In 1985 I was on a Naitional Retreiver Championship committe. My mothers family farm is just down the road from Stutgart. I have had folks on this forum tell me just because I was from that part of the country does not mean I know anything about that part of the country or dogs or for that matter duck and goose hunting. I try to help people here. I try to take soldiers hunting. I have a very good bud that came on the forum and ask about duck hunting on the coast. A bunch of these so called experts told him not to listen to me. Go pay a guide. The kid is and has hunted with me now for over 2 years. He hunts deer on my deer property and he duck hunts with me all the time. All the folks that told him to not hunt with me have yet to invite him hunting or help him in any way. People come to me all the time and ask for help with my duck blind frame. The only thing i charge them is that they promise me that they will pass on the information to some one that needs it. If you are around Savannah  you can come to my home and I will help you build it. It cost most folks less than a hundred dollars. I posted a thread about my mojo floater. Im here to help folks. Yea Ikid around but i try to help not insult. I will give you my spots I dont care.  Try to help your fellow duck hunters. Try to teach them. Send a PM . But you can only go so far If some one does not listen. You just keep trying. Good Luck.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2013)

These experiences are what have turned old duck hunters like me against helping newbies.

I have had so many of these same experiences that it is not even funny.  I don't hunt Rhetts anymore because of these.  I don't like to hunt WMA's on opening day because of people like these.

People get killed because they are ill prepared and then making poor choices.  Duck hunting is not like buying filson clothing and showing up to the plantation to shoot quail, but so many fail to realize that.

Thanks for sharing.   I have little or no hope that any will listen or take advise.

Newbies, show up at DU or even better Delta events.  Engage in conversation with folks there and find you a mentor.  Let a mentor introduce you to the sport.  Failing that, don't show up to the coast ill prepared.  Find an inland water and let someone know where you are going to be.


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes the biggest problem today its a all about me society


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 19, 2013)

I see both sides of this problem.
The newbies are scared to ask because all they will get is a smart aleck answer. Or bashed and picked on for asking a stupid question. the older guys get frustrated and don't want to help anymore. 

The older hunters get fed up with the attitudes of the newbies.  But I'll bet alot of those older guys were cocky newbies too.

There's also another thing that I find a little confusing.
The old timers fuss and complain about the "coolness" of the newbies but how many old timers still hunt with hand carved dekes, or with the old foamers they had "back then". Or they complain about Drake clothing and holding onto to old ways yet have mojos.  Which I have no problem with.  Duck hunting has changed since the "days of old" and so has the techniques.  For example, how many old timers had tricked out duck boats with mud motors.  I mean if we gonna complain about the new fangled things then let's cover em all. 

The old timers used double barrels, or old semis that shot lead only and 2 3/4 in shells.  No black cloud. Most had old foamer dekes or old herters and touched them up with paint, they didn't have the "specialized" realistic looking dekes of today, also they had smaller boats with OUTBOARDS not mud motors.  So ask your self this are you a newbie cause you use the "cool" stuff or are you just realizing that maybe it's more efficient or beneficial?  

Oh yea how many had 1200 gram thinsulated neoprene waders then too.  Just a reminder that the old days weren't necessarily the Good days.


It makes me laugh when I hear older folks talk about the good ol days yet they jump into a car to drive a mile to the store. Back in the good ol days they had to walk, why not walk today if it was so good then.  same as duck hunting.  Just because a new idea is introduced doesn't mean that it's wrong or that we're losing touch with the old days.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 19, 2013)

Long live the good ole days!!! But I love my benelli, Mudbuddy, and especially my drake wear.... Cool like that.... Just saying!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 19, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> I see both sides of this problem.
> The newbies are scared to ask because all they will get is a smart aleck answer. Or bashed and picked on for asking a stupid question. the older guys get frustrated and don't want to help anymore.
> 
> The older hunters get fed up with the attitudes of the newbies.  But I'll bet alot of those older guys were cocky newbies too.
> ...



Interesting points


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 20, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with the old traditions of duck hunting. Heck I love to read the stories and hear the old timers talk about how it was then, but don't hate on us younger guys that like to try new innovations. I mean at 1 time the decoys we have now were "new innovations".  Just making a point that just because I may wear a drake jacket or use a mojo doesn't mean I'm any less of a waterfowler and don't have respect.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 20, 2013)

So many of these posts literally made me lol

I don't think the problem is with the technology. It's with the attitudes and methods of those using the technology.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 20, 2013)

BigTrucks4Life said:


> After hunting the coast this past opener near rhetts I was encouraged  to write a post for principles for new hunters on a wma. This is my fourth or fifth year duck hunting and thankfully I have had some great influence and training on what it means to share and hunt the land. The pros out weigh the cons of my experience but I just wanted to list a few negative experiences from the past couple years. There seems to be a rise in incidents with a lot of new hunters flocking to the sport which is great to see the interest but negative if they continue to misunderstand the sport.
> On saturday we were at the boat ramp at 2:30 and two guys come to us and ask us where champney is? They said they have never been here. This is their first time hunting and they do not have a boat. I am thinking to myself how dangerous this is and how it is hard enough to find a spot on the coast much less if you have never been here. The coast is a great place to hunt but also a great place to have a tragedy if you do not properly scout as well as observe the forecast/ tide ect. It is no joke.
> Next we were riding in the boat, I was hunting with killer and a few others off the forum and we were way ahead of schedule and just looking for our spot. Killer is running about four spot lights so you cannot miss him. Then out of no where this boat pulls up next to us about 25 ft away so close that we can read their numbers with no lights and are trying to go past us, the river is at least a half mile wide. There is no need to be that close. Simply beating someone for a spot it is not worth the risk of a boat accident. Killer just cranked up the motor and went away leaving them behind and the people in our boat shaking heads with frustration.
> My other hunting partner and I actually had an experience where a group of hunters posted up so close to us on a wma that they thought my friends dog was a wounded duck swimming and contemplating shooting it. We could hear their conversation and the man "O No dont shoot that his dog not a duck!" Thankfully this did not happen but should we as hunters continue to let wma be used for people who can do harm? Is their a solution for this and what are your thoughts for principles of respect for a wma/ safety? This is not a post to talk about your experiences such as I have but more of a response for educated hunters who want to preserve this sport by teaching the education and respect we as hunters should have.
> ...



Honestly, if that is the worst you have experienced you havent duck hunted very long. Rhetts is certainly a great place to experience it though. Most of it is outright ignorance and selfishness.


----------



## Wlrountree (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's my take on the whole deal. I am a new guy to the sport and to public land hunting as a whole. I have hunted my whole life just never duck hunted. Until this past season I honestly didn't see the allure of the whole deal. One foggy morning in December changed my whole aspect. I'm a working man and don't get to go a whole lot and my family comes first before I can go buy anything so most of what I hunt with is second hand. I don't proclaim to be a duck slayer or even to know what I'm doing most of the time but I love the sport and talking to people and listening to thier stories. I honestly have learned very little about the whole deal on the Internet although I will admit I've probably watched 200 YouTube videos and read every post on this particular section of the forum over the past 9 months. I don't do it to learn I just enjoy watching it.  I do have a mentor but I didn't have to go looking for one. Just so happens one of my best friends is from Arkansas so he knows how to kill mallards. Not much of a help over on the coast but we're learning it together. As far as the OP about respect, I learned all of that very early on but I know things today are not even as the were 25 years ago when I was growing up, but i do agree that some of these guys, myself included, would benefit from people giving them a chance. However, I agree with everyone that duck dynasty has everyone thinking they want to go kill ducks. Just the other day a guy who had invited himself to hunt with us this year told me he's ordered a 100+$ duck cammander call. He's never hunted in his whole life much less had a duck call. I asked how it sounds and he said he didn't know or care but man it looks cool. My calls combined are In the 40$ range. Wont say that i can blow them good but I'm working on it everyday. I've learned duck hunting is a lot of work and its not easy to do but I'm in it for the long haul. Everyone on here makes me feel like I'm an anomaly simply because I will  Admit I don't know what I'm doing and don't proclaim to be the end all of duck hunting knowledge. But I also have gotten the cold shoulder with a lot of my posts. Nothing will ever change unless we all try and do it together.


----------



## killerv (Sep 20, 2013)

Take a couple minutes out of your day to help or mentor someone if the opportunity is there. It isn't much to ask. It's the right thing and if you are a christian, the christian thing to do. You spending a few moments helping/mentoring someone may make all the difference.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 20, 2013)

The "OP" title was "Having Respect" or the my interpretation "Lack there of".  It's not particularly an age thing, I have seen first hand, aged men pull up at a boat ramp blocking it, in an effort to hamper access while preparing their boat for the hunt.  Were they seasoned and veteran hunters trying to protect their (secret spot), or just late lifers getting started hunting and did not know any better? Could have been either.  

I think the problem has been breed by our society, and that is entitlement.  "I have a desire to do something, I have the means (finances) to make it happen (or parents have the means), therefore; I don't care who I offend or who's safety I put at risk, as long as I do what I set out to do."  This is the problem, and it is not necessarily age specific.  There is no morals or ethics even considered by the masses anymore.  What happened to (do unto others as you would have done unto you)?

The "good old days" of hunting; with perspective to gear as mentioned in a prior post.  I don't think anyone is "bashing" anyone for the gear they use.  It's the posers or wannabes that are referred as the (Drake or DD nation).  Just like with the Harley gear!  I remember the days of hunting in a hand-me-down Army Field Jacket, and combat boots with blue jeans or overalls.  No such thing as gortex or hand warmers or thermo-cells!  Wooden boats, or if you were well off, a sears and roebuck aluminum boat with a 3hp pull start motor.  With the attention toward equipment, "These are the Good Ol Days".

You youngsters on here need to start reading the post, and digesting what is written without wearing you feelings and more  importantly your egos on your sleeve.  A post about spinning wing decoys or drake gear is not a personal attack against you.  But you know what they say about a guilty conscience?

We have limited space available to hunt, and with the technology being what it is, more and more people attracted to the sport; if only for a short time.  As the "OP" was targeting, Respect towards others will go along way in making it a better experience for everyone.


----------



## Scott R (Sep 20, 2013)

The Flying Duckman said:


> The "OP" title was "Having Respect" or the my interpretation "Lack there of".  It's not particularly an age thing, I have seen first hand, aged men pull up at a boat ramp blocking it, in an effort to hamper access while preparing their boat for the hunt.  Were they seasoned and veteran hunters trying to protect their (secret spot), or just late lifers getting started hunting and did not know any better? Could have been either.
> 
> I think the problem has been breed by our society, and that is entitlement.  "I have a desire to do something, I have the means (finances) to make it happen (or parents have the means), therefore; I don't care who I offend or who's safety I put at risk, as long as I do what I set out to do."  This is the problem, and it is not necessarily age specific.  There is no morals or ethics even considered by the masses anymore.  What happened to (do unto others as you would have done unto you)?
> 
> ...



Excellent Post


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 20, 2013)

*The man has not hunted duck that much.*



TurkeyH90 said:


> Honestly, if that is the worst you have experienced you havent duck hunted very long. Rhetts is certainly a great place to experience it though. Most of it is outright ignorance and selfishness.


 I know him well and he has made a  onservation and which is true thats all.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 20, 2013)

The Flying Duckman said:


> The "OP" title was "Having Respect" or the my interpretation "Lack there of".  It's not particularly an age thing, I have seen first hand, aged men pull up at a boat ramp blocking it, in an effort to hamper access while preparing their boat for the hunt.  Were they seasoned and veteran hunters trying to protect their (secret spot), or just late lifers getting started hunting and did not know any better? Could have been either.
> 
> I think the problem has been breed by our society, and that is entitlement.  "I have a desire to do something, I have the means (finances) to make it happen (or parents have the means), therefore; I don't care who I offend or who's safety I put at risk, as long as I do what I set out to do."  This is the problem, and it is not necessarily age specific.  There is no morals or ethics even considered by the masses anymore.  What happened to (do unto others as you would have done unto you)?
> 
> ...



And some of the old timers need to realize that us younger guys are here to stay and willing to learn. If the older guys don't help us then we will have to learn by trial and error, which means making mistakes and messing things up.  So the older folks need to stop wearing their feelings on their shoulders and start helping out.

The comments about Drake are also tongue in cheek too, and yes the wannabes are out in full force, but you know its hard to tell the difference.  there are plenty of negative comments on here towards the younger guys. Like those that wear Drake clothing and have DU decals on their back windshields.  Maybe it's because they are proud of being and supporting a great organization like DU.  I like decals, have always had em on my vehicles.  Does that make me a poser?  I also have a duck call necklace that a buddy made me, does that make me a poser.  You may say no, but if you saw me out somewhere and saw me with my DU hat and "cool" necklace you would probably think so.  I'm no expert and don't claim to know everything.  I learned most of my stuff on my own but was fortunate enough to have a mentor for some of my experience. I messed up a bunch and probably even set up too close before, and even skybusted, but I learned to wait til they come in closer. 

Not bashing you or anyone else, but I feel like some of your comments were directed at me.  I respect the older hunters and trust me, one can learn a lot from them if they will listen, and unfortunately there is a good many young guys out there today that think they know everything. I can see the frustration, but the attitudes ain't just from the young crowd. Judging by some posts on here the older generations have the attitude that they aren't gonna help anyone out.  I think it's a duck hunting attitude. You don't see the selfishness in deer or turkey hunting.  I don't know where the attitude comes from but it's there.  I've also seen first hand how a new guy was treated that had a Drake jacket, and "cheap" quackhead call.  He was laughed at and I guarantee if he asked for info he would have been given bogus info.  I also saw the other side of the same deal.  I know a guy that hunts Illinois alot and kills ducks consistently. He also had a Drake pullover and DU hat and a cheap Faulk's call.  Some other duck gods started mocking him and talking about him being a poser cause he had on the "duck attire".  He does it to prove a point. So as you can see, the attitudes are from the younger and older.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 20, 2013)

And I also agree that respect is a thing of the past. 

But there is a right way and a wrong way to tell newbies what they're doing wrong.  Instead of acting like a d nozzle and yelling expletives, why not offer help.  We had a situation on public land a couple yrs back. We were later getting to the ramp than we wanted to be, and some other guys were launching. We launched right after they did.  I had a bigger motor and took off once we past them, we turned toward the spot we were hunting and it must have been the same spot, they started shinning the spotlight at us. We went ahead and set up and they set up a little ways down from us but over the hill of an island.  before shooting light my son was walking around looking at the back side of the island and those guy shot 3 times. My son was sprinkled with shot.  I got mad and went over as close as I could and let them know that they didn't need to shoot at low birds.  Now i don't why they did that, maybe they were mad cause my boat was faster, but I could have handled it differently and caused a bigger problem and no one would have benefited. It turned out we both killed ducks that morning. Positives usually have positive turnouts.  Just a thought.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 20, 2013)

Duck hunting is hard and it is even harder in a state like Ga where you have to work hard to consistently kill birds. This is where the problems start. There are two sides of the story and I can see both. You have the guys that have worked hard to get where they are in their waterfowl knowledge (both younger and older) and you have a bunch of new guys that want to kill birds but have no idea what they are doing. Some of the new guys will listen and are willing to do it the right way and some are arrogant punks with daddy's money that have the nicest equipment so they think they are the best thing since sliced cheese. (scenario) The guys that know what is going on camp out the night before on the hole and get set up to kill the birds. 45 minutes before shooting light the new guys show up and set up right next to them. Words exchange about them being in the spot all night and want the new comers to move on. The new comers blow them off, don't hide good enough, blow hail calls at divers, skybust, etc and ruin the hunt for everyone. Now the experienced guys have a bad taste in their mouth and don't want to help new comers anymore because they won't listen anyway. One bad apple can ruin the bunch and i know someone is reading this and going yep been there and done that. I can't say that I blame the old guys and I can't say that I blame new guys for wanting to get into this amazing sport we have. It will not stop because everyone is different and handle situations in different ways. There are some good older guys out there though. Guys like Killer Elite are really few and far between. Although I have not personally met killer, I keep in touch with him on the phone and he has invited me down to hunt with him several times. He builds blinds for folks(at no charge) and will tell you anything he knows. That is very rare in the world of duck hunting as most of you know. I also know others on here that are experienced but wouldn't help you a bit. The newbies are the same way. Some will listen and some won't. That is just human nature. My advice to any newbies that may be reading this is before you even start to try and hunt talk to guys like killer and gather info. I am not talking spots but experiences, techniques, what to look for, etc. Sure you will get turned down and bashed by some along the way but that is the way the real world works. If you love it enough you will stick with it and eventually figure it out. Good luck to all.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 20, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> And some of the old timers need to realize that us younger guys are here to stay and willing to learn. If the older guys don't help us then we will have to learn by trial and error, which means making mistakes and messing things up.  So the older folks need to stop wearing their feelings on their shoulders and start helping out.
> 
> The comments about Drake are also tongue in cheek too, and yes the wannabes are out in full force, but you know its hard to tell the difference.  there are plenty of negative comments on here towards the younger guys. Like those that wear Drake clothing and have DU decals on their back windshields.  Maybe it's because they are proud of being and supporting a great organization like DU.  I like decals, have always had em on my vehicles.  Does that make me a poser?  I also have a duck call necklace that a buddy made me, does that make me a poser.  You may say no, but if you saw me out somewhere and saw me with my DU hat and "cool" necklace you would probably think so.  I'm no expert and don't claim to know everything.  I learned most of my stuff on my own but was fortunate enough to have a mentor for some of my experience. I messed up a bunch and probably even set up too close before, and even skybusted, but I learned to wait til they come in closer.
> 
> Not bashing you or anyone else, but I feel like some of your comments were directed at me.  I respect the older hunters and trust me, one can learn a lot from them if they will listen, and unfortunately there is a good many young guys out there today that think they know everything. I can see the frustration, but the attitudes ain't just from the young crowd. Judging by some posts on here the older generations have the attitude that they aren't gonna help anyone out.  I think it's a duck hunting attitude. You don't see the selfishness in deer or turkey hunting.  I don't know where the attitude comes from but it's there.  I've also seen first hand how a new guy was treated that had a Drake jacket, and "cheap" quackhead call.  He was laughed at and I guarantee if he asked for info he would have been given bogus info.  I also saw the other side of the same deal.  I know a guy that hunts Illinois alot and kills ducks consistently. He also had a Drake pullover and DU hat and a cheap Faulk's call.  Some other duck gods started mocking him and talking about him being a poser cause he had on the "duck attire".  He does it to prove a point. So as you can see, the attitudes are from the younger and older.



My point entirely about wearing egos on sleeves, and feeling guilty about something!  You came back at me with by quoting my post and saying you felt like I called you out.  I made general and broad references toward the topic being discussed with the exception of the gear.  To which I responded that NOW is the "Good Ol Days".  I too have Drake, Browning, LaCrosse, MPW, Muck and numerous other brand name gear, along with Lowe boats and Mercury motors.  Technology has done wonders for the sport, I am all about making things easier.

I have been around the horn several times as well as the world several times, if I'm gonna call you out on something I'm gonna quote you and call you out.  At my age you don't get intimidated, you man up and speak your mind.  Say what you mean and mean what you say.

As for doing my part, other than my son; my primary hunting partner is a man who is 15 years my junior, never done any hunting other than squirrel hunting as a kid.  He heard me talking about duck hunting about 4 years ago and asked if I would show him the ropes.  I informed him that I was no expert, but would be happy to pass along any knowledge I had and would welcome the opportunity to gain more knowledge together.  Since our first hunt, 4 years ago, he has been with me all but 3 times.  

I also have a passel of my sons friends that I have hunted with, 30-35 years my junior, and have no issues with them.  They have been taught the correct way to do things.  I have seen them post on here and get slammed by others also.  If you youngsters would take the time to read and digest the content before opening your mouth(or keyboard) you might find that more people are willing to help.  But when you come across as you know everything and no one, regardless of age or experience can contribute anything unless it fits your mindset, you will continue to meet with discord.

My last sentence was basically, we all should show respect to others.  So before you come back at me on this post, read it, digest it, and then, if you have an issue, pm me to discuss it.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 20, 2013)

Internet forums, internet hunting know it all's and internet hunting mentors have made it worse. Just saying. Magazines printing "Go here" also have contributed greatly. Spot thieves and fools have always been around. They've just become encouraged.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 21, 2013)

PaulD said:


> Internet forums, internet hunting know it all's and internet hunting mentors have made it worse. Just saying. Magazines printing "Go here" also have contributed greatly. Spot thieves and fools have always been around. They've just become encouraged.



Then why are you on here. I have met some great people on this forum that i have huntd with and have hunting trips planned with. Not everyone on the forum has bad attitudes. I met a guy on here that just invited me up to his place to hunt doves and deer. It was one of the best dove shoots i have ever been on and i haven't been able to make it up for a deer hunt yet but the invitation stands. I am going to NY with these guys duck hunting this year as well. I don't blame forums at all. These types have probably always been around and now you just see them more on here.


----------



## Scott R (Sep 21, 2013)

The internet is a double edged sword when it comes to hunting.  I don't come here to find hunting places...just to hang out see what people or talking about and more or less to look and see if anyone has started carving decoys.

Like melson5 I have met some guys that have ended up being good friends on forums...no hunting forums though only carving ones.  The atmosphere is a little different on them.  Not as much trying to prove I'm more of man than you because I kill more birds or I'm smarter than you.  There is some of it don't get me wrong...so I steer clear of those forums.  

There is a problem with some guys out there in the field today...both young and old...but it's a societal problem that is not just limited to hunting.  It's everywhere.  The attitude that they somehow "deserve" it because they are"insert name here".  It's frustrating to deal with.  I personally get treated like an outcast on the lake I've been hunting for over 20 years...long before 90% of th people hunting it now have been...only because I have a GA tag on the truck.  I'm there to kill "their" birds ....really?  It's just rediculous.  

It's not a problem I think will ever get better no matter how much we help new guys and old guys alike.  It's very sadly just the nature of the times we live in IMO.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 21, 2013)

This happens every year and same people said the samething. Over, over and over. It hasn't changed a thing. People bad mouthing others trying to help others in do's and dont's. Most of the hunters, that I know and meet from this forum are good people. But there are only a few of them that are willing to help or teach some new in this sport. Yes you will find those new hunters you just cant teach or the ones that think they know all. Well that life.  Still teach new hunters and you will find more will listen than not. I am not bad mouthing anyone . But every year there lots of post like this.


----------



## ICU2012 (Sep 21, 2013)

These are my ducks, ya'll dont get im my way or i'll swamp your boats, run through your decoys, shine lights in your face and shoot at every bird that comes by any of us. again, those are MY ducks and no one on here deserves to shoot them but me. i'll teach anyone who wants to come learn from the best, (me) cause i've hunted in the Meto and have ducks on my avatar. just look for my truck, its got a  DU sticker and has a huge Duck Commander logo in the back window. Or hop in my boat while I take up the entire ramp to get my gear set up and smoke a couple cigs. oh and please don't tell anyone but my surface drive is actually a 27hp that i've done some "custom" work to and now is somewhere between a 35 and 50hp. hey topwaters, thank you for understanding. see ya on the water


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 21, 2013)

*This is funny*



ICU2012 said:


> These are my ducks, ya'll dont get im my way or i'll swamp your boats, run through your decoys, shine lights in your face and shoot at every bird that comes by any of us. again, those are MY ducks and no one on here deserves to shoot them but me. i'll teach anyone who wants to come learn from the best, (me) cause i've hunted in the Meto and have ducks on my avatar. just look for my truck, its got a  DU sticker and has a huge Duck Commander logo in the back window. Or hop in my boat while I take up the entire ramp to get my gear set up and smoke a couple cigs. oh and please don't tell anyone but my surface drive is actually a 27hp that i've done some "custom" work to and now is somewhere between a 35 and 50hp. hey topwaters, thank you for understanding. see ya on the water


 Its also sad because its true


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 21, 2013)

Good post Mr Scott!!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's very common around our coast to not run lights on bc u have them ppl at the ramp that have never been thee and just follow people.


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep until the man hits you with a $165 fine.... I would not recommend it..


----------



## TJBassin (Oct 16, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> And some of the old timers need to realize that us younger guys are here to stay and willing to learn. If the older guys don't help us then we will have to learn by trial and error, which means making mistakes and messing things up.  So the older folks need to stop wearing their feelings on their shoulders and start helping out.
> 
> The comments about Drake are also tongue in cheek too, and yes the wannabes are out in full force, but you know its hard to tell the difference.  there are plenty of negative comments on here towards the younger guys. Like those that wear Drake clothing and have DU decals on their back windshields.  Maybe it's because they are proud of being and supporting a great organization like DU.  I like decals, have always had em on my vehicles.  Does that make me a poser?  I also have a duck call necklace that a buddy made me, does that make me a poser.  You may say no, but if you saw me out somewhere and saw me with my DU hat and "cool" necklace you would probably think so.  I'm no expert and don't claim to know everything.  I learned most of my stuff on my own but was fortunate enough to have a mentor for some of my experience. I messed up a bunch and probably even set up too close before, and even skybusted, but I learned to wait til they come in closer.
> 
> Not bashing you or anyone else, but I feel like some of your comments were directed at me.  I respect the older hunters and trust me, one can learn a lot from them if they will listen, and unfortunately there is a good many young guys out there today that think they know everything. I can see the frustration, but the attitudes ain't just from the young crowd. Judging by some posts on here the older generations have the attitude that they aren't gonna help anyone out.  I think it's a duck hunting attitude. You don't see the selfishness in deer or turkey hunting.  I don't know where the attitude comes from but it's there.  I've also seen first hand how a new guy was treated that had a Drake jacket, and "cheap" quackhead call.  He was laughed at and I guarantee if he asked for info he would have been given bogus info.  I also saw the other side of the same deal.  I know a guy that hunts Illinois alot and kills ducks consistently. He also had a Drake pullover and DU hat and a cheap Faulk's call.  Some other duck gods started mocking him and talking about him being a poser cause he had on the "duck attire".  He does it to prove a point. So as you can see, the attitudes are from the younger and older.



You are the man. That will preach brother. I sure am glad I dont duck hunt. My passion is bass fishing. Been doing it for aboutn 40 years now. I am getting ready to duck hunt from my couch with the Robertsons. I am glad the old time bass fisherman were willing to Give to me.


----------

